# 5th Edition Mini Pics



## freepizza (May 23, 2008)

Bell of Souls has pics of the box set contents.


http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2008/06/sneak-peak-5th-edition-boxed-set-minis.html

Some are kinda blurry but they are pics.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Looks like the rumor of moulded on Ultras logos are false.
Though it does look like the tactical symbol is moulded on


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

D'oh. >_< Dreadnought with a multi-melta... hopefully there's some choice as to which weapon to use. :shok:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh, come ok Katie...we needed a plastic MM. Besides, if you give it a Drop Pod (or the new Run rule) a MM dread with a fist is actually a really solid variant, especially with rending getting the nerf coming up. Think of it as a poor man's Furioso
I'm sure you;ll be able to slap on old fashioned leftover dred arms.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The dread's backpack has vanished into the depths of GW mail order then? Hurph....well, there are upsides, but the downsides are starting to pile the pounds on the other side of Dirge's Scales of Buying....

-Dirge.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Huh...I didn;t notice that. Yeah, the smokestacks are gone...trippy


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Galahad said:


> Think of it as a poor man's Furioso
> I'm sure you;ll be able to slap on old fashioned leftover dred arms.


Yes, yes. I was thinking more about the poor newbies who glue their Dreadnought together complete with multi-melta only to find that it's balls in game and that they would've been happier with a plasma cannon or twin-linked lascannon.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Like I said, on a dreadnought the MM really isn't that bad. The dread excels in assaults, especially against armor, so having a short ranged weapon isn't that bad, especially since they'll be able to run when out of range. The only thing I'd change would be giving it a heavy flamer instead of a storm bolter

If I didn't have access to a furioso, I really would take a Fist/MM/Flamer dread as my other choice in 5th


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Galahad said:


> Huh...I didn;t notice that. Yeah, the smokestacks are gone...trippy


I wonder what made them choose to do that? Molding issues most likely. I hope it's not permanent, I like the smokestack dreads.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Still snap fit by the looks of it though. Which is a pity since I was considering picking one up as long as they wern't that.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I still don't see why that's such a big deal. The models look fantastic. So they're harder to modify...not every goon in the list needs to be cut and spliced together. One or two snaps in a squad and they'll blend right in.

Seriously, I dion't get why that's a deal killer, considering how much stuff you get


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

For me its a pretty big deal as I'd be true scaling them. But that is just me. Bugger trying to true scale those things, I'd butcher half of them.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Just noticed the missile launcher backpack guy. He's got one of those devastator backpacks with a servo arm that loads ammo, very nice that is.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I like the dred, I don't think we see nearly enough dreds on the tables.

A shame since they are arguably the most evocative model in the game.

I'm doing my bit, my boarding party themed Red Scorpions fields 3 dreds.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> For its a pretty big deal as I'd be true scaling them. But that is just me. Bugger trying to true scale those things, I'd butcher half of them.


Ooohhhh, ok. I get it now. Yeah, that would be a problem


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Well for those of us that aren't kunvershun kings (and kweens) I think the box is great. I'm going to be picking up this along with the book, which is on advanced order all ready. 

I know this is probably somewhere else, anyone know a price and when the advanced order date is for this set?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Rumour is either $65 or $70 US - a pity, because the rumours started at $60 US, which at that point was around £30 Sterling (so for Brits getting the American deal, this would be £10 or $20 _cheaper_ than Battle For Macragge...

Still, no-one in the US went "sure I'll get you a set Orc! You just mail me the money!" even though I hinted _really really hard_ :rolls eyes:

Now the dollar's rallied a bit (or the pound's weakened slightly), and the price has gone up... factoring in international postage, this doesn't look any _cheaper_ than BfM any more - but it doesn't look more expensive either.

Oh well. I'll still be picking one up, being an Ork _and_ Ultramarine player it would be really foolish not to!

:currency-fluctuating cyclops:


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

I think the Orks looks great. They would have no problem blending in with an Ork Mob.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I LOVE the Captain-- I was really hoping the model would look like the artwork. 

The dreadnought is interesting, as a model. They've changed the way the torso attaches to the legs, if you look, so it's got a slightly less squat appearance. I liked the smokestacks, but the dreadnought doesn't look bad at all. It's also got hints of sloped armor, which is good. 

I don't really use Dreadnoughts, more because of the fluff I've written for my Chapter than any other reason, but I figure having a multi-melta armed one is worthwhile. I've always been a proponent of multi-meltas, and given that I've been reorganizing my special weapons in anticipation of 5th, where short ranged weapons are likely to get more than one shot in the game, the multi-melta dread might actually see the table sometimes. 

I've always been a huge fan of older armor, and I'm glad to see the updated-style Crusade Armour helmets making an appearance. I find the poses a bit dry, but they're better sculpts than the Battle for Macragge Marines, so I can't complain too much. 

The Orks look excellent, but I doubt I'll hang on to them. I don't play Orks, and they're too teched out to make them into Orcs, which I do have. Not a big deal, though-- I'll just trade the local Ork players for their Space Marines.


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

Argh, no heavy weapon for the termis..... BTW the cap is awesome!


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

Personally, after seeing those pics, I'm relieved. The molded Ultra iconography was looking to be a deal breaker for me, I'm glad it didn't pan out. As for the dred, I was hoping for a different weapons pattern, mostly cause I already have that one, but I don't think the model looks all that bad. I'll be buying a least one.


----------

